# Need to replace my BoV!



## runningYank (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi all. 

I've had a lousy run of luck lately. 2 Weeks ago, some jerk stole my BoV. :gaah: The insurance company said they're going to cut me a check in about a week if it doesn't turn up (not likely at this point), so I'm starting to look for a replacement. Last time I put a couple months into research and waiting for the 'right' vehicle to come along, but I don't have the time luxury now. 

Our ex-BoV was also my wife's daily driver: 2003 Ford F250 Crew Cab diesel 4x4. After we acquired it, we purchased our BoT, a small 16' unit that weighs in at a massive 4000 lbs with water (which we don't carry - we discovered that it does not have a grey water tank). Yes, the truck was longer then the trailer.  

Now that we have our BoT, we can better tailor the BoV. The new BoV needs to:

Tow at least 6000 lbs; 7k would be better.
4x4 or AWD. It snows 8 months of the year in Edmonton (yes, it snowed in April).
Have a backseat/second row comfortable enough to seat adults, including foot room.
Have good storage space for gear. 
Decent fuel economy (~16 MPG base would be nice).
Budget: unsure. We're aiming for under $20k, but we don't know what the insurance will pay yet (probably not more then $14k)

We're thinking something along the lines of a 1/2 ton truck (F150 or 1500) or mid size SUV (like a 4Runner). We're always short on time and my wife rarely let the diesel fully warm up in the -40 degree weather, so gas is a safer bet.

Please post suggestions, esp why you think your choice is a winner.

Thanks!


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

I used to have an 03 Ford F250, gas not diesel though. Loved that truck to death. I've owned a bunch of pick up trucks through the years, and now have switched over to SUV's. My reasoning is all the extra space for cargo, roof racks, and you can sleep in it comfortably if need be. If you are partial to Ford, I'd look at some of their full size V8 options, but I actually prefer the GM based SUV's like the suburbans, tahoes, etc... I recently picked up a 90 GMC Jimmy and love it to death. I had a GMC Yukon a few years back and that thing was amazing. TONS of storage, pretty decent on gas, looked sharp, was 4x4, and could tow a container ship if needed... (ok, not really, but you get what I'm saying).

Oh, and as an added bonus, parts are usually a lot cheaper for the GM vehicles. Whatever you choose, good luck! :cheers:


----------



## Mortblanc (Apr 20, 2013)

I have found over the years that I get better deals when I have not made my mind up before shopping.

Determine the general needs and start looking for the best deal in a vehicle that fits that standard.

If I set my mind on one particular vehicle, or even type of vehicle, I often ignore some equally good choice at a better price.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

If you go to the Ritchie bros auction site, http://www.rbauction.com/heavy-equipment-auctions/ and register, you can see what things are bringing on the open market, not what dealers and sellers think that they are worth, after the grass is green is also a good time to buy a 4x4, at least in theory,


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

One of my sons has a 4runner and has had good luck with it. Mortblanc I think has the right train of thought. You know you want a 4x4 so just look for a bargain.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Would something like the Durango (318ci motor) or Suburban (big V8) or Excursion (big V8) or Jeep Grand Cherokee (V8 motor) do the trick for you? Based on the requirement for pulling a trailer that may top-out at 7,000lbs, those could work just as well as a pickup truck.

I just snagged a Chevy 2500 CrewCab pickup for $10k with only 144k on the clock - a real smokin' deal according to my cousin who is in the vehicle dealership world (business manager) ...

Watch Kijiji from the RedDeer area ( http://reddeer.kijiji.ca/ ) as well as the Edmonton region for deals ... scoop something up quickly when it shows up, but, for now, it is summer, get on the motorbike and ride! :beercheer:


----------



## runningYank (Mar 7, 2013)

thanks for the advice

basically, we're just cruising kijijji looking for something for when the check drops. when we got the truck, we were looking for something very specific (2500/f250, diesel, crewcab) because we didn't have the trailer yet. 

This time, we're far more open. We just don't have a lot of experience with larger passenger vehicles; we drive 18-wheelers and 40-60' buses for a living, but before our F250, the largest personal vehicle we had was a Ford Escort Wagon, lol.

We would prefer to slum with a V6 if we can manage it, but a smaller V8 otherwise. We aren't looking to go with gas hog like a Suburban. But hey, if the price is right, it will be a bigger savings overall.

Right now, we are also weighing the pros and cons of buying something relatively new (2006-present) for 15-20 vs a 20 year old 'throw away' for $3-4k. How old would I have to go to make it EMP proof, lol?


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

I also love the GM big trucks and SUV's. Parts are cheap and plentiful and there are lots of the trucks available pretty cheap. I bought our BOV, its a GMC yukon xl (the suburban GMC) with a 6.0 engine. Its really strong and good on gas and fits my whole crew and gear nicely. It had 89K on it and I picked it up for 12K. Brand new it was 56K bucks so I saved a small fortune. I haven't had good luck with Ford trucks but that's my bad experience. Good luck and enjoy truck shopping, its one of my favorite hobbies!!


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

If you are needing something with an open box (like for a goose-neck or 5th-wheel), a truck is the only choice. If you want something that will have massive amounts of storage in a weather-protected container, then the big SUV's would do very well.

The Jeep GrandCherokee is rated for 7,000lbs towing, the Dodge Durango is rated for 7,000lbs as well. The 3/4-ton trucks are rated for around 10,000lbs (well, most of them - see chart: http://auto.howstuffworks.com/auto-parts/towing/towing-capacity/vehicle/towing-capacity-chart6.htm ) ... but it is dependant on options - the heavier the vehicle, the lower the tow-capacity. Some 1-ton trucks are only rated for just over 9,000lbs towing 

Anyway - to make a long story short, I really like 4-door vehicles ... too many 2-doors in my history ...


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Why does everybody think suburbans are gas hogs,(the early 454 ones were because those are constant torque engines)?? maybe if they are driven on short trips in the city or by an idiot , but they are better on fuel than most new diesel pickup money pits. and better pound for pound than the econobox throw away cars.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

I agree with that. My 6.0 gas yukon xl gets around 18 MPG on the hwy loaded out. Now I just gotta replace my runaround car. Gets 30 MPG but has 260000 miles. I looked at the chevy cruze and sonic. Not overly impressed.


----------



## runningYank (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks for all the info guys!

I did some research on the Suburban/Yukon and wow, was I surprised by the mileage differences! Neither of us would have considered them before - plus, they make a smaller model (non-XL) then the huge gas guzzler our brother-in-law has.

We went out and test drove a few SUVs; wife fell in love with a 2007 GMC Yukon and we bought it earlier today. Smooth ride and VERY comfortable. Not sure which gear ratio, but min 4x4 tow rating is 6700, which is in our safe zone. Given enough time, we could pack up 3-6 months of stored food in it and haul it away as well. Just need to put in a trailer brake controller and remote start (can wait a few months) and we're good to go! =D

110k miles, but well taken care of, for $14k - a steal up here.

Best part is that the SUV functions (effectively) as a mini-van, so when my small car needs replacing, I can get a light truck (another potential BoV) or older EMP-proof vehicle.

Once again, we both thank everyone for the advice - we would never have considered a Yukon before!


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

Pictures..............................................................


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

runningYank said:


> Thanks for all the info guys!
> 
> I did some research on the Suburban/Yukon and wow, was I surprised by the mileage differences! Neither of us would have considered them before - plus, they make a smaller model (non-XL) then the huge gas guzzler our brother-in-law has.
> 
> ...


Congrats on the score! Like I mentioned before, I definitely became an SUV guy after my first one... just SOOO many more options with all that extra room! Like you.. I wouldn't mind having a pick up truck in addition to the SUV, but yeah.. I can sleep in the back of it like a camper if needed!

And yes... we need pics! ASAP!!!!! :beercheer:


----------



## runningYank (Mar 7, 2013)

mojo4 said:


> I agree with that. My 6.0 gas yukon xl gets around 18 MPG on the hwy loaded out. Now I just gotta replace my runaround car. Gets 30 MPG but has 260000 miles. I looked at the chevy cruze and sonic. Not overly impressed.


A few years ago, I picked up a 2006 Scion xB brand new. It looks ugly (boxy) and small, but is HUGE inside. I'm a big guy and can fit 4 large people in the car comfortably... or put down the back seat and fit a washer or dryer inside (yes, I have!). Best part is that its very small, so I can steal parking spots a Yaris won't fit into. Plus, it gets 35 mpg on premium gas (only 'rated' for 25 mpg) with mostly running around town/short trips. I would definitely recommend one.

Pictures of Yukon... we just got the insurance check, so will be picking up in the next couple days. Wife's 2 good digital cameras were in the truck, so you'll have to settle with my crappy phone camera.


----------

